# Joe Kurz early bow hunt.



## OmenHonkey (Jun 6, 2014)

Does or has anyone hunted Joe Kurz at the beginning of bow season? I know its hot and muggy that time of year but i'm thinking about trying it. Any suggestions? Not asking for a heads up on a spot,  just wondering how crowded it is and info on the campsite. I know there are no showers but I would appreciate any additional info. Thanks.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Jun 7, 2014)

*joe kurz*

We hunted it last year opening weekend. Did not see many deer it was so hot but we had a good time. You never know when a big one might walk by. There were several people camping and hunting it last year but we had know problem with it being crowded. The camping  is primitive ( no showers or restrooms) but it's nice. It is so hot there on opening weekend you need a shower after scouting and hunting all day. It may sound a little redneck but we went to the boat ramp and jumped in the creek for a bath it was cold but sure felt good. We are thinking of going back this year on opening weekend maybe we will see you there.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 9, 2014)

Tony, I already told my buddies we would hit the river for a shower. Lol, redneck or not I will jump in the Flint with a bathing suit on and wash off. We will have 3 or 4 guys in our group, I hope we do run into each other. We hunted Piedmont last year, it was Miserable hot but we did have showers.


----------



## MadThwacker (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm one of the group heading up there with OmenHonkey this September.  The other guys we've talked to that hunted in the past have had great things to say about it.  Can't wait to get up  and sling a few arrows!


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jul 7, 2014)

I have seen many deer there early bow season, just have to know where to look. There is water at the check in station if you want to fill up a portable shower. Don't know if I would be taking a bath at the boat ramp. I haven't been there in a few years. There was a tornado that trashed  the west side of the wma


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks, Semi-Pro, i'm sure I will find a better way to clean up than the river. LOL. I have heard about the tornado. I bet that is some fun walking through all those blow downs... Thanks for the heads up. Maybe we'll see you there.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 10, 2014)

My take is that late bow season when it was open years ago... was a much better time of the season...

a couple years ago they did some logging that messed up some of the areas... There are some real good areas depending on the mast situation....

Its been a few years for me... but I have seen some real good deer there over the years...


----------



## South Man (Jul 15, 2014)

How many of you guys are headed down?


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jul 15, 2014)

I let my lease go this year so I will be there. I always second guess myself when I am hearing the shots on the dove field, so maybe the weekend after that.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 16, 2014)

There will be 4 possibly a few more with us. We will be very new to the place but will have alot of fun and hopefully eat good too!! We will head up there probably on the 19th.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 22, 2014)

Come ON September!!!! Dang I'm ready to do some damage!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 7, 2014)

So who's going?


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Aug 7, 2014)

Going down this weekend and next weekend to check out my spots and refresh any new ones in the GPS. Probably won't be down to bow hunt until the third weekend and should hopefully be drawn this year for the second rifle hunt.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 8, 2014)

3rd weekend? I thought it was open only the first 2 for archery.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Aug 9, 2014)

I was just reading the regs and you are right, only open first two weekends. Guess my plans will change. I thought it used to be open until muzzle loader opened.


----------



## skoaleric (Aug 18, 2014)

Sounds like it will be another 400 people opener! That's okay, the last time there were around that many, there was 1 deer killed, and not many people stayed to hunt Sunday. So, good luck. You should be able to whisper to the guy in the tree next to you..lol.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh well, I'm out of the house, in a tree hunting, and maybe meeting some good people!!


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 19, 2014)

I know where the one deer that will be killed is at.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 19, 2014)

I use to hunt the fire out of it. Would stay every opening week. Haven't been in 6 or 7 yrs though. I still could walk all over it with my eyes closed though. Yall should have saw it back in the early yrs. Almost walk right up to them and shoot em.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 20, 2014)

Ga. Dawg, Could you PM me with a hint as to where to start looking? I've never set foot on the place. Just doing something with some friends and seeing something always makes the trip that much better.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 20, 2014)

If i could figure out how to draw on the google maps I could show you some good places to start


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 21, 2014)

That would be great. But, I don't know how to either. LOL


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 21, 2014)

I may be there. if I am I will show you around, There was a tornado there a few years back and it tore up a good bit of the wma, but I imagine it will be pretty good thick bedding area now. You may have to walk a ways to get away from the other hunters, but it is worth it. Send me a pm before you go.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 21, 2014)

10-4 , Thank you Semi-Pro. I've been doing some Google earth scouting and can see LOTS of downed trees. The help would be greatly appreciated. If I meet ya there let me tell you where I have in mind first to see if I was even close. LOL. Thanks again.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Sep 2, 2014)

ttt..


----------



## Dehunt (Sep 15, 2014)

*Jk*

I love this WMA too........Hunted the very first morning that it was open for hunting...Had 357 hunters signed in to hunt...I seen 13 does and 5 bucks that morning from daylight till 1pm...Never had a problem with anyone...Been going every since.........Will be there on second hunt again this year and going tomorrow to hunt........


----------



## OmenHonkey (Sep 16, 2014)

Keep me posted on what you saw today and what the acorns look like PLEASE!! I'm leaving Thursday, can't wait!!!!!


----------

